# Anyone know anything about this?



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I accidentally happened about a Web site called www.theanimalrescuesite.com. It appears that with each purchase, a donation is made to help feed animals in shelters and at rescue sanctuaries. 

The site carries all sorts of things, not all animal related. And the prices are reasonable. 

It appears to be associated with Petfinder.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I understand they do good work! And they are partnered with Petfinder.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks! From now on, I'll look there first when I need gift ideas.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like the stuff they sell is pretty cool, and cheap also!


----------

